# Deep Cut Orchid Show (2/6 - 2/9) NJ



## eOrchids (Feb 5, 2014)

Dearborn Market 
2170 Rt 35 South, Holmdel, NJ 07733

Vendors:
Ecuagenera:
J&L Orchids
Main Street Orchids
Orchidphile
Piping Rock Orchids:
Silva Orchids
Stony Brook Orchids
Tewskbury Orchids
Waldor Orchids
Grace Emporium
Little Brook Orchids

I will be going on Saturday!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2014)

I will be at judging Thursday AM.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure if I'm going or not, depending on weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

Due to bad weather, delayed flights and power outages, a number of vendors and exhibitors were delayed or cancelled. More on that later. Photos of a Slipper orchid fan; enjoy.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

My loot: a Phrag. Nicholle Tower from Main Street Orchids, a Paph. Conco-Loko from Tewksberry, a Restrepia, a Cuitlauzina, and a Phrag Carol Kanzer from Ecuagenera, and a nice Phal. Sogo Mieli from The Orchidphile. Parkside got to the show after judging and Ecuagenera's plants were delaayed due to flight problems until 5PM. I helped Ecuagenera unload most of their boxes and was astounded by the variety and volume of the different plants they brought. They are moving into dendrobiums and Bulbos like mad; and in conversation w/ Pepe's daughter found out that they have 33 greenhouses in just one of their 5 locations!!!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2014)

Slipper mania!!!


----------



## Dido (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice pics thanks for sharing. 
Are you sure this is a pure barbigerum in that pic. 
Suk have great spots but shape could be better


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

Dido said:


> Nice pics thanks for sharing.
> Are you sure this is a pure barbigerum in that pic.


Nope!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Eric! So many beautiful slippers in that show, and you have a couple of them now!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

I came away really wanting a Paph St. Swithin. 
I will post more photos later.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

Today I went back to the show and helped a few of the vendors break-down and pack up. I also met a long time Slippertalker, Hien. It is good to meet you and other STF'rs at events.


----------



## rangiku (Feb 9, 2014)

Eric, that was really nice of you to help the vendors.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2014)

I had a platelet appt in Princeton mid-day and was thinking about heading to the show, but map didn't show any easy routes there, so I decided I had other things to do this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2014)

rangiku said:


> Eric, that was really nice of you to help the vendors.



Yes, mutual support system. 



cnycharles said:


> I had a platelet appt in Princeton mid-day and was thinking about heading to the show, but map didn't show any easy routes there, so I decided I had other things to do this afternoon



Hope everything is OK, sorry you missed it.


----------



## Hien (Feb 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Today I went back to the show and helped a few of the vendors break-down and pack up. I also met a long time Slippertalker, Hien. It is good to meet you and other STF'rs at events.



yes, it is indeed nice to meet you there too Eric. 
After finding good/bad homes? for all my phrags , most paphs & other orchids as well in the last few years (I have to control myself not to have a big collection again that I can not take care of , this year the price of flower sizes , in buds, in blooms are just so low , it is very tough to control myself)
Some of the gigantic nice shape flower paphs are just 20.00 dollar !!! the vendors really price these things extremely low...In the end I restart the phrag collection with a dalessandroi and a besseae from Ecuagenera


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, being more selective and growing things you can maintain is a good start to keeping a decent collection for fun, instead of being a burden.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hope everything is OK, sorry you missed it.



Everything is fine. I donate platelets though I had a three month break. Probably would have gone to the show if there was a simple direct path, but not from where I was at the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

